# RIP - Jessi Combs



## CalgaryPT (Aug 29, 2019)

For those of you who don't know who she is, Jessi Combs was a Mythbuster, but more than that, an awesome metal fabricator who kicked most male butt in the metal working world—including at the TIG table. She was a seriously good welder (check out her videos on YouTube) with a background in design to boot. She could embarrass most of us with her car knowledge, many of us with her fabrication skills, and even some of us with her muscles. Seriously cute too—so completely disarming when you looked at her.

She worked with Lincoln Electric to design a series of female friendly welding leathers and to further open up the profession to women. In 2014 I did some travel callisthenics to stop over in Toronto and attend Fabtech where she was doing the keynote, but my flight got messed up in Ottawa and I never made it.

https://www.canadianmetalworking.co...y-jessi-combs-delivers-fabtech-canada-keynote
https://globalnews.ca/news/5825039/jessi-combs-death-record-fastest-woman/


----------



## Bofobo (Aug 30, 2019)

She did a show called “Xtreme 4x4” before she left to mythbusters to fill in for “Carey (am I right here)” i Watched every episode just because her skills were amazing and the projects were awesome! I expect many memorials very soon from many networks, I’m blown away because just last month the king of random Grant Thompson had an issue with his flying machine and didn’t make it.


----------

